# Boat Swap/Ski Sale August 14-16



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

Bring your used boats and gear by the shop anytime Wed/Thurs/Friday and we will help you set a price for your items. Starting Friday, we will start selling all of the swap items. If your item sells you can use 100% of the proceeds in store credit on new gear or take 80% of the sale price in cash (checks will be available on Monday after the swap). You do not have to be present to sell your gear.

SALE SALE SALE!!! 

Everything in the store will be at least 20% off!!!

SKI AND SNOWBOARD - 40% OFF

We'll also have all of our remaining ski's, board's, clothing, and accessories on sale at 40% off. We still have some great skis and boards from Volkl, Fischer, Ride, Atomic, and Head in stock. We also have some great jackets and pants from Cloudveil, Loki, and The North Face. Take advantage of these prices now!

As always, feel free to call the shop with any questions 303-325-3231.


----------



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

Remember to bring your used gear in Thursday, or Friday for your best chances to sell it through the weekend.


----------



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

bump


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

Is this at the Edwards location too???


----------



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

Last day of the Swap with lots of boats priced to sell!!!


----------

